# Acentos [tildes]



## Artrella

Hola...una pregunta sencilla... ¿que pasa si sacamos los acentos del castellano? En ingles no hay acentos y todo bien... es mas, mucha gente se olvida de colocar las tildes y sin embargo todos pronunciamos las palabras como si las tuvieran... ¿que piensan ustedes?


----------



## Like an Angel

No Artis, con los acentos no te metas ¿Eh? ... el problema con los acentos es que puede cambiar el sentido de las palabras (algunas) y creo que eso es importante, así que no estoy de acuerdo con que se les quite sin pudor. Tengo muchos ejemplos para darte, pero en este momento no me viene a la cabeza más que el recuerdo. Dejame que piense y vuelvo.-

Beshosh


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> No Artis, con los acentos no te metas ¿Eh? ... el problema con los acentos es que puede cambiar el sentido de las palabras (algunas) y creo que eso es importante, así que no estoy de acuerdo con que se les quite sin pudor. Tengo muchos ejemplos para darte, pero en este momento no me viene a la cabeza más que el recuerdo. Dejame que piense y vuelvo.-
> 
> Beshosh



Hola Nanis, Artis & Cía!

Los acentos... otro debate interesante en el que nos vamos a arrancar los pelos. A mí me rompe tanto usar los _alt+_ y los _apple _qué sé yo, que mejor que los retiren por favor ya!  

Hablando en serio me parece interesante eso de distinguir palabras por ejemplo "esta" y "ésta" no hay necedidad ya que nosotros las pronuciamos igual y nadie se confunde, pero que hay con "está"? Obviamente hay una diferencia en la pronunciación de estas palabritas "esta" y "ésta" vs. "está". Habrá contextos en lso cuales se confundan? De todas maneras si nanis dice que no joroben con los acentos, no joroben, que a mí también me gustan como las diéresis que quedan tan lindas...  

Bueno, estoy en pensando en voz alta ya que no me planteé nunca este problema. Por el momento pienso una en contra, tipear en la máquina , una a favor, quedan divinos! Otra a favor, como dice Nanis, que no estén, confunde... 

besotes


----------



## Like an Angel

¿Cómo harías, sin acentos, para diferenciar entre el futuro simple del indicativo y el futuro simple o el pretérito del subjuntivo?

Por ejemplo:
Si yo esperare...
Sí yo esperaré...

Ya sé, me vas a decir el contexto te lo hará saber, pero la lectura se torna difícil o, mejor dicho, lenta a mi entender. Suelen enviarme contratos revisados por el corrector de "word" que a primera vista no tienen errores, pero si los lees encuentras errores de este tipo, en los cuales la palabra debería (o no) estar acentuada y no lo está (o sí) por el simple hecho de que se puede escribir de ambas formas, va a depender de que quieras decir si lleva tilde o no


----------



## jmx

Querida Artrella, es gracias a los acentos que, en castellano, a diferencia de la mayoría de las lenguas, tu puedes ver una palabra escrita por primera vez en tu vida e inmediatamente saber sin ningún margen de duda como se pronuncia la palabra. Si quitas los acentos, esa ventaja desaparece.

Otra cosa distinta es que a tí te guste escribir rápido. Cada cual con sus gustos. Si te dejas los acentos, yo lo que es por mí no te lo corregiría, si alguna vez lo hago es sólo pensando en no confundir a los que leen los hilos para aprender castellano.


----------



## Artrella

jmartins said:
			
		

> Querida Artrella, es gracias a los acentos que, en castellano, a diferencia de la mayoría de las lenguas, tu puedes ver una palabra escrita por primera vez en tu vida e inmediatamente saber sin ningún margen de duda como se pronuncia la palabra. Si quitas los acentos, esa ventaja desaparece.
> 
> Otra cosa distinta es que a tí te guste escribir rápido. Cada cual con sus gustos. Si te dejas los acentos, yo lo que es por mí no te lo corregiría, si alguna vez lo hago es sólo pensando en no confundir a los que leen los hilos para aprender castellano.




Jamás dejaría los acentos....soy una persona "acentista"... pero me preguntaba qué pasaría... justamente considerando que el inglés no los tiene, ni el alemán... y no se confunden....no?
Saludos!


----------



## alc112

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Ya sé, me vas a decir el contexto te lo hará saber, pero la lectura se torna difícil o, mejor dicho, lenta a mi entender. Suelen enviarme contratos revisados por el corrector de "word" que a primera vista no tienen errores, pero si los lees encuentras errores de este tipo, en los cuales la palabra debería (o no) estar acentuada y no lo está (o sí) por el simple hecho de que se puede escribir de ambas formas, va a depender de que quieras decir si lleva tilde o no


 
Creo que el mejor ejemplo con el word es rio. Si ponés rio, te lo reemplaza por rió. Y encima que mi provincia es Entre Ríos (ahi no hay problema, pero está cerca ).
También está el problema del está, esta y ésta, como ya lo mencionaron.
O publico, público y publicó. Es el mejor ejemplo en este caso de palabras que se acentúan.



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Jamás dejaría los acentos....soy una persona "acentista"... pero me preguntaba qué pasaría... justamente considerando que el inglés no los tiene, ni el alemán... y no se confunden....no?
> Saludos!


¿hay algún otro idioma que los use sin ser el francés?
Es medio aburrido estar apretando alt +132 , 148 o 129 ppara las diéresis del Alemán y la ß también. Aunque recientemente descibrí que hay una tecla para que me aparezcan más rápido las diéresis. Tenog que apreter shift antes de apretar la tecla del acento.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Artrella said:
			
		

> Jamás dejaría los acentos....soy una persona "acentista"... pero me preguntaba qué pasaría... justamente considerando que el inglés no los tiene, ni el alemán... y no se confunden....no?
> Saludos!


 
Jaja, bueno, ELLOS no se confunden, pero los que aprenden esos idiomas sí. Por ejemplo la palabra _lebendig_ (vivo, en alemán), yo y mis compañeros jurábamos que se pronunciaba _lébendig _(porque viene de _Leben _(_Lében_), que significa vida), pero no, se pronuncia _lebéndig. _Y hay muchos de esos casos.

Eso yo lo encuentro terrible en el italiano, porque aunque tienen acentos en la última sílaba (como en _città_, ciudad), no se puede saber cuando la palabra es llana o esdrújula, y sólo se puede aprender de memoria. Es frustrante enterarte después de cierto tiempo de aprenderte una palabra que la estabas pronunciando mal todo este tiempo. 

Por eso yo creo que se deberían mantener los acentos, es un signo que convierte al español en una lengua muy buena y exacta en cuanto a la pronunciación. Si desaparecieran los acentos, nos encontraríamos con frases como "_Esta estaca esta aca.",_ que tal vez alguien quiera pronunciar como "esta estaca estaca". 

P.S.: Ya que estamos en esto...te olvidaste de poner el acento a "sí" en el título...¿o era eso una estrategia subliminal?


----------



## Artrella

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> P.S.: Ya que estamos en esto...te olvidaste de poner el acento a "sí" en el título...¿o era eso una estrategia subliminal?





Nooo!!! No me olvidé Jorge!! Fue un post *de muestra*, para ver cómo se verían las palabras sin acentos!!!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Artrella said:
			
		

> Nooo!!! No me olvidé Jorge!! Fue un post *de muestra*, para ver cómo se verían las palabras sin acentos!!!


 
Ló sóspéché désdé ún príncípíó.


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola...una pregunta sencilla... ¿qué pasa si sacamos los acentos del castellano? En inglés no hay acentos y todo bien... es más, a mucha gente se olvida colocar las tildes y sin embargo todos pronunciamos las palabras como si las tuvieran... ¿qué piensan ustedes?


Concuerdo con lo dicho anteriormente: podría haber muchas confusiones. Además, me tendrían que amarrar para no volverme loca corrigiendo  (son tan lindas las tildes... ) 
Saludos


----------



## Sergio M

¿Porqué creen quel Idioma Internacional Diplomático es el Francés y no el Inglés?

Porque el Inglés es más ambiguo y se presta a confusión. Yo pienso que la gran mayoría de nuestros problemas, guerras, etc. es por comunicación deficiente. 

Hay que hablar y escribir claramente, para que se entienda exactamente lo
que queremos decir.

Precisamente en este momento no sé si he omitido acentos o tengo faltas en mi redacción, jajaja

El Italiano utiliza dos tipos de acentos en sus palabras , uno inclinado a la izuierda y otro a la derecha . Y creo que pueden existir palabras que tengan dos acentos (diferentes) a la vez.

El portugués tambien utiliza acentos.

P.d. EL ACENTO ES A VECES MOLESTO PERO NECESARIO


----------



## charmedboi82

No creo que sean muy necesarios aunque, si, nos ayudan bastante a entender mejor y tambien a aclarar dudas. Al comenzar de mis estudios de la lengua espanola, me costo bastante entender un texto sin acento pero solo porque no sabia que una palabra pudiera tener dos significados.... un significado con acento y otro sin acento (hablara/hablarA). De veras, ya no me cuesta nada entender los textos sin acentos pero me molesta cuando se usan mal.

Tenemos el mismo problema en ingles:  wind/wind, read/read, etc. y siguemos hablando/escribiendo y entendiendonos, verdad?


> ¿Porqué creen quel Idioma Internacional Diplomático es el Francés y no el Inglés?
> 
> Porque el Inglés es más ambiguo y se presta a confusión.



No crees que todas las lenguas puedan ser ambiguas? No me parece que sea cuestion de una lengua mas ambigua que otra. La claridad pertenece a todas las lenguas, al menos pertence a los hablantes que las hablan bien.


----------



## sergio11

Artrella said:
			
		

> En ingles no hay acentos y todo bien...


¿En inglés todo anda bien? No creo. Y dudo que en el fondo vos misma lo creas.

Cuando los ingleses y americanos leen una palabra, a menos que la conozcan de antemano, no tienen idea de cómo se pronuncia. Y cuando oyen una palabra, si no la conocen, no tienen idea de cómo se escribe. 

De hecho, en inglés hay palabras que se escriben igual pero se pronuncian distinto y hay otras que se escriben distinto pero se pronuncian igual. 

Y los extranjeros que tratamos de aprender inglés siempre acentuamos mal las palabras, porque no se acentúan de la misma forma que en nuestros idiomas, como sería intuitivo para nosotros, y muchas veces la gente no nos entiende. 

En cuanto a sacar los acentos o no sacarlos, creo que sería bueno sacarlos si halláramos una forma de eliminar las ambigüedades, pero mientras tanto los necesitamos porque cumplen una función útil. 

Saludos


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> ¿En inglés todo anda bien? No creo. Y dudo que en el fondo vos misma lo creas.
> 
> Cuando los ingleses y americanos leen una palabra, a menos que la conozcan de antemano, no tienen idea de cómo se pronuncia. Y cuando oyen una palabra, si no la conocen, no tienen idea de cómo se escribe.
> 
> De hecho, en inglés hay palabras que se escriben igual pero se pronuncian distinto y hay otras que se escriben distinto pero se pronuncian igual.
> 
> Y los extranjeros que tratamos de aprender inglés siempre acentuamos mal las palabras, porque no se acentúan de la misma forma que en nuestros idiomas, como sería intuitivo para nosotros, y muchas veces la gente no nos entiende.
> 
> En cuanto a sacar los acentos o no sacarlos, creo que sería bueno sacarlos si halláramos una forma de eliminar las ambigüedades, pero mientras tanto los necesitamos porque cumplen una función útil.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno Sergio, yo creo que los americanos y los ingleses tienen problemas de pronunciación, como bien decís, pero no sé si tanto por el "stress" en las sílabas, sino más bien por el tema de la no coincidencia entre sonidos y fonemas.  Ellos tienen reglas de acentuación (por lo menos eso nos han enseñado en fonética en el profesorado, no lo transcribo aquí porque es demasiado largo y para la gente que no está familiarizada con la jerga fonética es difícil comprender estas reglas).
Estoy de acuerdo con vos en que para cualquier persona que aprende un idioma extranjero es difícil aprender las acentuaciones y pronunciaciones, ya que tendemos a asimilarlas a las de nuestro idioma nativo.
Pero no veo que los alemanes o los ingleses tengan problemas de "acentuación".  Sí de pronunciación de sonidos.  
Y creo que una muestra de la inutilidad de los acentos, está en las reglas de acentuación del castellano.  Todos sabemos que la palabra "arbol" se pronuncia "árbol"... o que "pues" es "pués"... y fijate que no llevan tilde.
Es verdad el tema de las ambigüedades, sin embargo.  
No sé, es algo que se me ocurrió pensando en los idiomas que carecen de acentuación "gráfica".
Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Crítico critico criticó.


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> Crítico critico criticó.




Yes, but what about the English words "record" (noun) and "record" (verb)... if they can differentiate them, why couldn't we?
But I agree with you and Sergio in the "ambiguity" aspect of the accentuation.


----------



## Outsider

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yes, but what about the English words "record" (noun) and "record" (verb)... if they can differentiate them, why couldn't we?


I don't think there are as many cases of homography like those in English as there are in Spanish. 

But it's curious that you would make this question, because I've been thinking of accentuation in the last few days. Years ago, an orthographic reform was proposed for Portuguese that would do away with most accent marks.

I think both sides in this 'debate' have their share of good reasons. On one hand, stress marks help to make the writing of a language more precise. Thus, they are helpful for children and foreigners, and they tell us how to pronounce new words that we'd never seen before.

On the other hand, in most cases, even in a language like Spanish, where stress is distinctive in a significant number of words, homographs can usually be distinguished by context, accents force you to use special keys or keyboards to write quickly, new words can be looked up in dictionaries, which are increasingly available in this information age, and the truth is that in many cases native speakers neglect to write accents down in practice.

But I must say that, aside from a few small quirks, Spanish has the most simple and precise accentuation rules that I know about. Truly a work of art.


----------



## charmedboi82

sergio11 said:
			
		

> ¿En inglés todo anda bien? No creo. Y dudo que en el fondo vos misma lo creas.  *No, no es asi.  Hay cosas por las cuales no anda bien pero no tiene que ver con los acentos.*
> 
> Cuando los ingleses y americanos leen una palabra, a menos que la conozcan de antemano, no tienen idea de cómo se pronuncia. Y cuando oyen una palabra, si no la conocen, no tienen idea de cómo se escribe.
> 
> *Que tiene que ver con los acentos en ingles (asi que el ingles no los tiene)? Jamas dije que el ingles no tuviera sus propios problemas pero una falta de acuentacion no me parece uno de ellos asi que la gente lo habla sin problema y SIN ACENTOS.*
> 
> De hecho, en inglés hay palabras que se escriben igual pero se pronuncian distinto y hay otras que se escriben distinto pero se pronuncian igual.
> 
> *Que tal el espanol? Votar/botar se pronuncian igual en la mayoria del mundo hispanohablante, verdad? Tal vez el espanol no tenga tantos ejemplos de esto como el ingles pero aun los tiene, verdad? Ademas de eso, hay mucha gente que no sabe que palabras se escriben con 'll/y', 'b/v', 'c/s/z', etc.
> *
> Y los extranjeros que tratamos de aprender inglés siempre acentuamos mal las palabras, porque no se acentúan de la misma forma que en nuestros idiomas, como sería intuitivo para nosotros, y muchas veces la gente no nos entiende.
> 
> *Me parece que esto sucede en cuanto a todos los estudiantes de lengua, hasta en cuanto a los que aprenden espanol. Aunque tiene reglas de acuentacion, no es tan facil cambiar de una lengua que no las tiene a una que las tiene. De veras, hasta con las palabras que tienen acentos escritos en espanol (que problamente te parecen mas faciles de pronunciar), para los novatos de otra lengua tal vez no sea el caso.*
> 
> En cuanto a sacar los acentos o no sacarlos, creo que sería bueno sacarlos si halláramos una forma de eliminar las ambigüedades, pero mientras tanto los necesitamos porque cumplen una función útil.
> 
> *No digo que no puedan ser utiles pero no me lo parecen en espanol ni en ingles. Asi que no conozco todas las lenguas del mundo, no puedo ofrecer mucho mas. No veo ninguna ambiguedad que sea tan grande que no se pueda resolver con contexto. Las oraciones no yacen en isolacion.*
> Saludos



Y, para que deje que pegue este mensaje, escribo esto.


----------



## Artrella

Some more examples Outsider:


*re*cord-rec*ord*
*in*sult-ins*ult*
*im *port-im*port * 
*ab*stract -abstr*act*
*co*nduct-cond*uct*
*pe*rmit-per*mit*
*con*test-con*test*
*con*trast- con*trast*
*co*mpound- com*pound*
*tran*sport - trans*port*


----------



## Artrella

> Que tiene que ver con los acentos en ingles (asi que el ingles no los tiene)? Jamas dije que el ingles no tuviera sus propios problemas pero una falta de acuentacion no me parece uno de ellos asi que la gente lo habla sin problema y SIN ACENTOS.



El inglés tiene acentos, por supuesto, solamente que no son "gráficos"




> Que tal el espanol? Votar/botar se pronuncian igual en la mayoria del mundo hispanohablante, verdad? Tal vez el espanol no tenga tantos ejemplos de esto como el ingles pero aun los tiene, verdad? Ademas de eso, hay mucha gente que no sabe que palabras se escriben con 'll/y', 'b/v', 'c/s/z', etc.



Totalmente de acuerdo con Charmedboi, por lo cual creo en la conveniencia de una reforma ortográfica.




> Me parece que esto sucede en cuanto a todos los estudiantes de lengua, hasta en cuanto a los que aprenden espanol. Aunque tiene reglas de acuentacion, no es tan facil cambiar de una lengua que no las tiene a una que las tiene. De veras, hasta con las palabras que tienen acentos escritos en espanol (que problamente te parecen mas faciles de pronunciar), para los novatos de otra lengua tal vez no sea el caso.



El tema de la acentuación y las diferencias entre cada lengua es difícil en todos los casos. Pero aquí estamos discutiendo la "acentuación gráfica" en el español.  No podemos pronunciar palabra alguna si no la acentuamos en alguna sílaba.  Es imposible de pronunciar.




> No digo que no puedan ser utiles pero no me lo parecen en espanol ni en ingles. Asi que no conozco todas las lenguas del mundo, no puedo ofrecer mucho mas. No veo ninguna ambiguedad que sea tan grande que no se pueda resolver con contexto. Las oraciones no yacen en isolacion.
> Saludos



Totalmente de acuerdo con tus comentarios.

Saludos!


----------



## Outsider

Artrella said:
			
		

> Some more examples Outsider:
> 
> 
> *re*cord-rec*ord*
> *in*sult-ins*ult*
> *im *port-im*port *
> *ab*stract -abstr*act*
> *co*nduct-cond*uct*
> *pe*rmit-per*mit*
> *con*test-con*test*
> *con*trast- con*trast*
> *co*mpound- com*pound*
> *tran*sport - trans*port*


Some of those words are not employed very often: _abstr*act*, con*test*, com*pound*_. Also, the two elements in the pair belong to different grammatical classes (noun vs. verb, here).

In Spanish, there's an almost infinite class of verbs with homographic forms. An example is _can*ta*ra/canta*rá*, can*ta*ras/canta*rás*, can*ta*ran/canta*rán*, *can*te/can*té*, *can*to/can*tó*_, etc. This extends to all regular verbs with infinitives ending in _-ar_, which are the majority of Spanish verbs.


----------



## Antartic

Se supone que esta representación gráfica: letras y tildes, tratan de reflejar lo mejor posible el sonido de la palabra. Sin embargo creo que con el tema de los acentos se les pasa la mano, ya que si fueran realmente necesarios habría que ponerlos en todas las palabras para que una persona que nunca ha escuchado el idioma pudiera leerlo sin problemas, y para que a futuro los arqueólogos revisaran los escritos y no se perdieran con la acentuacion. Pero esto no ocurre ¿por qué? 
Personalmente soy partidario de poner los acentos unicamente para diferenciar las palabras.


----------



## charmedboi82

Artrella said:
			
		

> Some more examples Outsider:
> 
> 
> *re*cord-rec*ord*
> *in*sult-ins*ult*
> *im *port-im*port *
> *ab*stract -abstr*act*
> *co*nduct-cond*uct*
> *pe*rmit-per*mit*
> *con*test-con*test*
> *con*trast- con*trast*
> *co*mpound- com*pound*
> *tran*sport - trans*port*



Hay una regla para esto acerca de la pronuncacion aunque creo que la gente la va cambiando.  Los sustantivos y los verbos no se acentuan en el mismo lugar, uno prefiere acentuarse al principio de una palabra y el otro al final de una palabra.


----------



## Like an Angel

Artrella said:
			
		

> Todos sabemos que la palabra "arbol" se pronuncia "árbol"... o que "pues" es "pués"... y fijate que no llevan tilde.


 
Acerca de pues tenés razón, pero *árbol* lleva acento ortográfico


----------



## Artrella

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Acerca de pues tenés razón, pero *árbol* lleva acento ortográfico



Claro que lleva *Marianis de Córdoba*  ... pero sabemos que arbol=árbol...el tema acá pasa por las ambigüedades más que nada.  Ejemplo> *mama y mamá*>> _ El niño _ _mama y la mamá lo acaricia_.  Acá está todo clarísimo.  Igual que acá >> _El niño mama y la mama lo acaricia_.  Pero sin este contexto no sabríamos de qué palabra estamos hablando.  Lo cual sucede en inglés, con palabras tales como "insult", "record",etc.


----------



## Artrella

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Hay una regla para esto acerca de la pronuncacion aunque creo que la gente la va cambiando.  Los sustantivos y los verbos no se acentuan en el mismo lugar, uno prefiere acentuarse al principio de una palabra y el otro al final de una palabra.




Hay varias reglas acerca del "stress" en las palabras inglesas. La principal es la "Teutonic Rule" que dice que las palabras en inglés se acentúan en la primera o segunda sílaba SIEMPRE.  La dificultad se produce con las palabras de origen latino.  En estos casos casi siempre hay doble acentuación, ejemplo la palabra "controversial"  >> con-tro-*ver*-sial >>> stress secundario en "con"; stress primario en "ver".
Saludos!!


----------



## Outsider

But in Spanish stress is free...


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> But in Spanish stress is free...




What do you mean by free stress, Outsider?


----------



## JitterJive

Uso “Microsoft Word” para escribir a máquina y luego cortar y pegar lo que he escrito. Además, sigo añadiendo palabras en el rasgo “auto correct”. De esta manera, durante tiempo, hay cada vez menos palabras que requieren correcciones. Si existen dos posibilidades de deletrear una palabra entonces uso la que es más común. Los verbos son otra posibilidad en la que se puede aprovechar este rasgo. El futuro, condicional, imperfecto de indicativo, pretérito y los verbos irregulares son todos buenas posibilidades. Por ejemplo, escribo “pondria” y la palabra se convierte en “pondría”.


 Hablando como angloparlante, hay muchas veces cuando es difícil entender lo que ha sido escrito, especialmente en el principio. A mi juicio, se echa un mal reflejo cuando no se use los acentos. Es similar cuando un angloparlante escriba algo como…


             my friends and i decided to go to texas next april.
en lugar de
My friends and I decided to go to Texas next April.

 Bueno, espero que el truco de escribir fuera buena información.


----------



## Outsider

_Some languages have fixed stress, ie. stress is placed always on a given syllable, as in French (where words are always stressed in the last syllable), Finnish (stress always on the first syllable) or Quechua and Esperanto (always on the penultima -- the syllable before the last one). [...]

There are also languages like English or Spanish, where stress is unpredictable and arbitrary, being lexical; that is, it comes as part of the word and must be learned with it._

Wikipedia on stress


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> _Some languages have fixed stress, ie. stress is placed always on a given syllable, as in French (where words are always stressed in the last syllable), Finnish (stress always on the first syllable) or Quechua and Esperanto (always on the penultima -- the syllable before the last one). [...]
> 
> There are also languages like English or Spanish, where stress is unpredictable and arbitrary, being lexical; that is, it comes as part of the word and must be learned with it._
> 
> Wikipedia on stress




Yes, you are right!  I was not sure what you were saying, that's the reason why I asked.     Thanks for the link!


----------



## charmedboi82

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hay varias reglas acerca del "stress" en las palabras inglesas. La principal es la "Teutonic Rule" que dice que las palabras en inglés se acentúan en la primera o segunda sílaba SIEMPRE. La dificultad se produce con las palabras de origen latín. En estos casos casi siempre hay doble acentuación, ejemplo la palabra "controversial" >> con-tro-*ver*-sial >>> stress secundario en "con"; stress primario en "ver".
> Saludos!!



Me referia especificamente a las palabras que se usan como sustantivo y como verbo, las como en la lista anterior...... record/record, present/present, etc.  Se trata de propiedad linguistica, para hacer el cambio de sustantivo a verbo y vice versa.  Esta clarisima la regla pero me parece que solo tiene valor para las palabras de dos silabas.


----------



## Artrella

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Me referia especificamente a las palabras que se usan como sustantivo y como verbo, las como en la lista anterior...... record/record, present/present, etc.  Se trata de propiedad linguistica, para hacer el cambio de sustantivo a verbo y vice versa.  Esta clarisima la regla pero me parece que solo tiene valor para las palabras de dos silabas.



Bueno, gracias por aclararlo.  Buscaré a ver qué encuentro. Saludos


----------



## alc112

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Tenemos el mismo problema en ingles: *wind/wind*, read/read, etc. y siguemos hablando/escribiendo y entendiendonos, verdad?QUOTE]
> 
> ¿Qué diferencia hay en wind?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

alc112 said:
			
		

> ¿Qué diferencia hay en wind?


 
Wind (= enrollar) se pronuncia [waind]
Wind (=viento) se pronuncia [wind]


----------



## sergio11

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> ¿En inglés todo anda bien? No creo. Y dudo que en el fondo vos misma lo creas. *No, no es asi. Hay cosas por las cuales no anda bien pero no tiene que ver con los acentos.*


Charmedboi82, yo me refiero principalmente a la dificultad de pronunciación de palabras largas por personas que no conocen las palabras. Cuando yo les muestro palabras desconocidas a mucha gente, además de no saber pronunciarlas, tampoco saben dónde se acentúa.  Y para que no pienses que lo hago por sadismo, te aclaro que lo hago para que me ayuden a hacer las palabras cruzadas, ya que hay cosas que solamente un nativo puede saber y a mí no me salen.  En el lugar donde trabajo todos participan en mis crucigramas, porque necesito un montón de ayuda. 

Además, esto no es solamente una cuestión de nivel de educación, porque conozco a muchos que no han ido al college ni a la universidad, pero saben leer y escribir correctamente, y otros con títulos universitarios que nunca escriben nada bien y tampoco pueden leerlo como se debería, y eso va para ambos idiomas, tanto inglés como español.  Es más que nada un problema de interés en la materia. 

Ahora alguien me va a decir, "si no sabes qué significa la palabra, ¿porqué te preocupas por la pronuciación?"   Debo reconocer que en cierto modo tendrían razón, porque cuando uno aprenda la palabra va a aprender a pronunciarla también.  En realidad, esto último resolvería todos los problemas, porque una vez aprendida la palabra, no le hace ninguna diferencia si tiene el acento escrito o no, y así es como funciona el inglés.  La gente lo puede leer porque conoce la palabra, no porque sepa simplemente cómo se escribe. 

Quiero aclarar, Charmedboi82, como lo he dicho en muchas ocasiones en el pasado, en muchas otras hebras, que yo creo que el inglés es un idioma extraordinario, muy bueno, muy expresivo, muy flexible, muy rico, muy poderoso, muy ágil, que no sé si algún otro idioma se le puede comparar.  Así que, cuando digo que hay problemas con el inglés, hay que tomarlo con pinzas.  No lo estoy atacando, ni menospreciando, ni poniendo en un nivel inferior a ningún otro idioma.   

Ya sé: ahora me van a a decir que estoy menospreciando el español porque hablé bien del inglés.  No es así.  Cada idioma tiene su encanto.  Yo puedo expresar algunos conceptos mejor en un idioma y otros conceptos mejor en el otro.  Quizá sea porque no sé bien ninguno de ellos como para expresar todo en ese idioma.  Envidio a aquellos que saben el idioma mejor que yo y lo pueden utilizar para decir todo lo que quieren.  Pero es una envidia sana, no maliciosa.  Es una envidia de imitación, de querer ser como ustedes, es decir, es un halago por algo que valoro como virtud.


----------



## charmedboi82

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Charmedboi82, yo me refiero principalmente a la dificultad de pronunciación de palabras largas por personas que no conocen las palabras. Cuando yo les muestro palabras desconocidas a mucha gente, además de no saber pronunciarlas, tampoco saben dónde se acentúa. Y para que no pienses que lo hago por sadismo, te aclaro que lo hago para que me ayuden a hacer las palabras cruzadas, ya que hay cosas que solamente un nativo puede saber y a mí no me salen. En el lugar donde trabajo todos participan en mis crucigramas, porque necesito un montón de ayuda.
> 
> Además, esto no es solamente una cuestión de nivel de educación, porque conozco a muchos que no han ido al college ni a la universidad, pero saben leer y escribir correctamente, y otros con títulos universitarios que nunca escriben nada bien y tampoco pueden leerlo como se debería, y eso va para ambos idiomas, tanto inglés como español. Es más que nada un problema de interés en la materia.
> 
> Ahora alguien me va a decir, "si no sabes qué significa la palabra, ¿porqué te preocupas por la pronuciación?" Debo reconocer que en cierto modo tendrían razón, porque cuando uno aprenda la palabra va a aprender a pronunciarla también. En realidad, esto último resolvería todos los problemas, porque una vez aprendida la palabra, no le hace ninguna diferencia si tiene el acento escrito o no, y así es como funciona el inglés. La gente lo puede leer porque conoce la palabra, no porque sepa simplemente cómo se escribe.
> 
> Quiero aclarar, Charmedboi82, como lo he dicho en muchas ocasiones en el pasado, en muchas otras hebras, que yo creo que el inglés es un idioma extraordinario, muy bueno, muy expresivo, muy flexible, muy rico, muy poderoso, muy ágil, que no sé si algún otro idioma se le puede comparar. Así que, cuando digo que hay problemas con el inglés, hay que tomarlo con pinzas. No lo estoy atacando, ni menospreciando, ni poniendo en un nivel inferior a ningún otro idioma.
> 
> Ya sé: ahora me van a a decir que estoy menospreciando el español porque hablé bien del inglés. No es así. Cada idioma tiene su encanto. Yo puedo expresar algunos conceptos mejor en un idioma y otros conceptos mejor en el otro. Quizá sea porque no sé bien ninguno de ellos como para expresar todo en ese idioma. Envidio a aquellos que saben el idioma mejor que yo y lo pueden utilizar para decir todo lo que quieren. Pero es una envidia sana, no maliciosa. Es una envidia de imitación, de querer ser como ustedes, es decir, es un halago por algo que valoro como virtud.



You're so very right with respect to what you said.  Also, pronunciation/spelling is one of the hardest parts when mastering English.  I wish you continued success in your endeavor.


----------



## Ana Raquel

[b said:
			
		

> Artrella[/b]]Hola...una pregunta sencilla... ¿que pasa si sacamos los acentos del castellano? QUOTE]
> 
> Pues no pasaría nada, nos seguríamos entendiendo perfectamente, y si elimináramos también los tiempos verbales y los plurales tampoco pasaría nada.
> 
> Hey, I love the Spanish language the way it is, but I sincerely believe nothing would happen, the communication would be guaranteed anyway.


----------



## alc112

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Wind (= enrollar) se pronuncia [waind]
> Wind (=viento) se pronuncia [wind]


 
Gracias!! [][][]


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Antartic said:
			
		

> Se supone que esta representación gráfica: letras y tildes, tratan de reflejar lo mejor posible el sonido de la palabra. Sin embargo creo que con el tema de los acentos se les pasa la mano, ya que si fueran realmente necesarios habría que ponerlos en todas las palabras para que una persona que nunca ha escuchado el idioma pudiera leerlo sin problemas, y para que a futuro los arqueólogos revisaran los escritos y no se perdieran con la acentuacion. Pero esto no ocurre ¿por qué?


 
En español siempre sabes cómo se pronuncia una palabra si está correctamente escrita. Marca el acento de voz en la sílaba que lleve tilde. Si la palabra no lleva tilde y no acaba en n, s o vocal es que es aguda (el acento de voz va en la última sílaba); En cualquier otro caso llana (el acento de voz va en la penúltima sílaba). ¿Sencillo, no? Ya quisieran tal pragmatismo muchas otras lenguas. Por supuesto, tienes que saber separar en sílabas, pero esto no es difícil si sabes que una vocal fuerte junto con una débil (o dos débiles) forman diptongo (una sola sílaba). Las vocales fuertes son a, e y o. Las débiles las que quedan: i y u. Dos vocales fuertes seguidas van en distintas sílabas. Una vocal débil acentuada gráficamente se convierte en fuerte.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Outsider said:
			
		

> _There are also languages like Spanish, where stress is unpredictable and arbitrary, being lexical; that is, it comes as part of the word and must be learned with it._


 
No es cierto. El acento de voz en español (cómo se pronuncia una palabra bien escrita) es absolutamente unívoco. El español se pronuncia como se escribe; El acento gráfico sirve para determinar entre las posibles acentuaciones la correcta.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola, 
Mi opinión es que los acentos están para algo y se deben poner siempre. 
En las mayúsculas TAMBIÉN!

salu2


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> [b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artrella[/b]]Hola...una pregunta sencilla... ¿que pasa si sacamos los acentos del castellano? QUOTE]
> 
> y si elimináramos también los tiempos verbales y los plurales tampoco pasaría nada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya tela marinera... que si eliminamos los tiempos verbales no pasaría nada... ¿Y cómo expresarías deseo, probabilidad, pasado, pretérito y futuro? ¿Todo con perífrasis?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ana Raquel

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> ¿Y cómo expresarías deseo, probabilidad, pasado, pretérito y futuro?


 
Igual que otros hablantes de otros idiomas que no tienen tantos tiempos verbales como nosotros.


----------



## sergio11

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Ana Raquel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya tela marinera... que si eliminamos los tiempos verbales no pasaría nada... ¿Y cómo expresarías deseo, probabilidad, pasado, pretérito y futuro? ¿Todo con perífrasis?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo hablo con mucha gente que en sus idiomas originales no tienen tiempos verbales y es muy molesto (para mí, por lo menos) oír que usan exactamente la misma forma verbal para expresar acciones en el pasado, presente o futuro, simplemente agregándoles "ayer", "hoy" o "mañana" (I go yesterday, I go today, I go tomorrow).
> 
> A mí no me gusta, pero quizá sea una cuestión de hábito.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## jmx

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> Outsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also languages like Spanish, where stress is unpredictable and arbitrary, being lexical; that is, it comes as part of the word and must be learned with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _No es cierto. El acento de voz en español (cómo se pronuncia una palabra bien escrita) es absolutamente unívoco. El español se pronuncia como se escribe; El acento gráfico sirve para determinar entre las posibles acentuaciones la correcta.


Outsider se refiere a que el acento no va en una silaba fija, como en francés (siempre la última) o el finlandés (siempre la primera).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

jmartins said:
			
		

> Outsider se refiere a que el acento no va en una silaba fija, como en francés (siempre la última) o el finlandés (siempre la primera).


 
¡Ah! Ahora entiendo. Lo de "impredecible" me había despistado. En español realmente no hay impredecibilidad sino mayor variedad tónica. 'The stress is free' que decía outsider.


----------



## Artrella

A mí me gusta tener tiempos verbales diferentes, porque *significan algo*, en cambio las tildes no significan nada (ojo!! las tildes y no los acentos)...se podría decir que SI significan algo en el caso de palabras usadas sin contexto tales como "más" y "mas".
Saludos!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Artrella said:
			
		

> A mí me gusta tener tiempos verbales diferentes, porque *significan algo*, en cambio las tildes no significan nada (ojo!! las tildes y no los acentos)...se podría decir que SI significan algo en el caso de palabras usadas sin contexto tales como "más" y "mas".
> Saludos!


 
A mí sí me gusta el sistema de acentos gráficos que usa el castellano. Me parece fácil y es potente. También estoy a favor del uso de las tildes diacríticas por la misma razón que señalas tú Artrella: La elimininación, en lo posible, de la ambigüedad (ya sea semántica o fonética).


----------



## mer_spanish

Artrella said:
			
		

> Todos sabemos que la palabra "arbol" se pronuncia "árbol"... o que "pues" es "pués"... y fijate que no llevan tilde.


 
"pues" no lleva tilde, pero "árbol" sí, ya que es una palabra llana que no termina ni en N ni en S.


----------



## dexterciyo

De repente no existen las tildes:

Esta mañana me vuelve loco.
Ésta mañana me vuelve loco.

Sin contexto alguno. Esa frase es el título de un libro. ¿Cómo diferencias si se trata de "This morning drives me crazy" o "She'll drive me crazy tomorrow"? (No sé si está bien traducido). Precisamente para eso existen las tildes, para aclarar los casos de anfibología, y por ello me parece un poco fuerte que digan que se debería omitir.

En fin, me quedo con lo dicho por Pedro P.C.M., que lo ha dejado muy claro y sin nada más que añadir.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mer_spanish said:
			
		

> "pues" no lleva tilde, pero "árbol" sí, ya que es una palabra llana que no termina ni en N ni en S.


 
Árbol sí, pues no acaba ni en n ni en s *ni en vocal*.


----------



## mer_spanish

Pedro, le ruego mis perdones, hace como 10 años que estudié las normas y normalmente nunca tengo que hablar de ellas...
En cualquier caso, gracias por la correción


----------



## mer_spanish

"le ruego mis perdones" qué m***** de frase es esa?
más bien, le ruego mil perdones.
joder, con tanto inglés se me está olvidando el español!! hahaha


----------



## dexterciyo

mer_spanish said:
			
		

> con tanto inglés se me está olvidando el español!! hahaha



*Jajaja*, sí que se te está olvidando.


----------



## mer_spanish

No me lo puedo creer...
Eso es porque me paso el día escribiendo mails en inglés a mis amigos de por ahí, y hablando con ellos por el messenger, etc, etc...
Mira que me costó acostumbrarme a poner "hahaha" y "hehehe" y "hihihi"... pues ahora tengo que combinar H y J todo el tiempo 

Vale, creo que en este foro no valgo como engliish-speaker, y definitivamente tampoco como spanish-speaker... JaJaJaJaJa...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Por favor, ni mil perdones ni nada. La aclaración era por si alguien que está aprendiendo lo leía, nada más. ¡Pues sí que yo me sé mucho las reglas! Jejejejej. ;-)


----------



## nic456

Hola:

Un corto comentario en cuanto al inglés y un truco para marcar tildes.

Creo que el problema con la pronunciación inglesa tiene raíz en la gran variedad de los vocales que hay. Por tanto G.B. Shaw recomendó la introducción de una variedad del alfabeto.

Si tenéis vuestro propio ordenador, es posible especificar su propio atajo en Word por insertar\símbolo, clicar en el botón atajo y cambiarlo.

En cuanto a mí, sustituí, por ejemplo, ctrl + shift + ~, luego n > ñ   
                                             por ctrl + #, luego n > ñ

Claro que es obligatorio especificar el nuevo atajo para cada letra que queráis cambiar.


----------



## ixoxe

El problema de no usar acento sería (además) con las palabras esdrújulas y sobresdrújula (palabras largas), la persona que lee por primera vez esa palabra no sabría como leer la acentuación y sonaría ridículo (mal pronunciada). Además como ARGENTINO no veo la necesidad de imitar otros idiomas, cada idioma con lo suyo, no?


----------



## Antartic

ixoxe said:
			
		

> la persona que lee por primera vez esa palabra no sabría como leer la acentuación y sonaría ridículo (mal pronunciada).


Y solo debido a esta fugaz y natural condicion es necesario lidiar para siempre con el tilde en dichas palabras.  Es como dejar una flecha en cada esquina que te indique que camino tomar para ir al trabajo, obviamente la primera vez lo agradecerás pero despues ya no tendrá sentido.


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> A mí me gusta tener tiempos verbales diferentes, porque *significan algo*, en cambio las tildes no significan nada (ojo!! las tildes y no los acentos*)...se podría decir que *SÍ *significan algo en el caso de palabras usadas sin contexto tales como "más" y "mas".
> Saludos!


¡Hola Art! ¿Por qué no significan nada? ¿Qué pasaría si te hicieran leer un texto en voz alta, el cual incluyera muchísimas palabras rebuscadas que jamás en tu vida escuchaste? Tal vez no necesites las tildes para las palabras que ya conoces, pero ¿qué hay con el resto? Probablemente pronunciarías aquellas palabras usando las reglas de agudas, etc. inconscientemente. Es que realmente sirven.
Algo bueno sería lo que dijo Antartic (aunque parece que lo dijo medio en broma  ): tildar TODAS la palabras. Pero aquí surge el problema de las palabras que se escriben igual pero significan varias cosas, y en aquellos casos las tildes son útiles (ya sé que con el contexto se puede determinar, pero mientras más preciso sea el lenguaje, mejor, o eso es lo que yo creo). 
Y bueno, tal vez en inglés resulte bien esto de no tener acentos gráficos, pero nosotros estamos con el español, y éste es un idioma bastante complejo, que trata de despejar ambigüedades; por eso me gusta. 

¡Saludos!

*En el título pusiste "acentos"


----------



## Valmar

Al ser una fanática de las tildes, recuerdo un ejemplo que muchos otros probablemente recordarán también. Hace algunos años el genial Gabriel García Márquez sugirió simplificar la ortografía española eliminando las tildes, la letra H y otras "cositas innecesarias". Alguien (no recuerdo quién) le respondió con este ejemplo en el cual el contexto no clarifica mucho:

La pérdida de mi mujer
La perdida de mi mujer

Un ejemplo de la importancia de las tildes, ¿no?


----------



## sergio11

Mita said:
			
		

> ...ya sé que con el contexto se puede determinar...


Esto se podría llamar "el mito de Mita", aunque sé que no lo inventaste tú, sino que estás repitiendo algo que se dice generalmente en estos casos. Pero no es cierto. Eso es un mito, Mita, ya que en problemas de traducción te encuentras con miles de ejemplos en los que el contexto no ayuda en absoluto y a menos que sepas qué quiso decir el autor, no hay forma de darse cuenta; y en realidad, no sólo en traducciones, sino también para darte cuenta de lo que se dice en tu propio idioma a veces es difícil, a menos que sepas qué quisieron decir (ahora no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo, pero me he encontrado con muchos casos). El mágico "contexto" en el que se apoyan muchos, no es tan firme como se cree como base semántica. Ayuda, pero no siempre. Es muy defraudador. Hay demasiadas ambigüedades en todos los idiomas. Si uno quiere decir algo de manera que no deje dudas, no suena elegante, y si lo dice de una manera que no deje dudas, suena redundante y cacofónico. Es decir, si lo haces de una manera está mal, y si lo haces de otra manera también está mal. No hay forma de hacerlo bien, a menos que des una explicación larga y rebuscada de lo que estás diciendo. Y el que lo va a traducir se encuentra con el mismo dilema.

El que cree que el contexto resuelve todos los problemas es alguien que no tuvo muchos textos para traducir, o si los tuvo, no los analizó minuciosamente. El contexto ayuda *a veces, *pero *no siempre*.


----------



## Artrella

Mita said:
			
		

> ¡Hola Art! ¿Por qué no significan nada? ¿Qué pasaría si te hicieran leer un texto en voz alta, el cual incluyera muchísimas palabras rebuscadas que jamás en tu vida escuchaste? Tal vez no necesites las tildes para las palabras que ya conoces, pero ¿qué hay con el resto? Probablemente pronunciarías aquellas palabras usando las reglas de agudas, etc. inconscientemente. Es que realmente sirven.
> Algo bueno sería lo que dijo Antartic (aunque parece que lo dijo medio en broma  ): tildar TODAS la palabras. Pero aquí surge el problema de las palabras que se escriben igual pero significan varias cosas, y en aquellos casos las tildes son útiles (ya sé que con el contexto se puede determinar, pero mientras más preciso sea el lenguaje, mejor, o eso es lo que yo creo).
> Y bueno, tal vez en inglés resulte bien esto de no tener acentos gráficos, pero nosotros estamos con el español, y éste es un idioma bastante complejo, que trata de despejar ambigüedades; por eso me gusta.
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> 
> *En el título pusiste "acentos"





Mita para mí en el único caso en que sí sirven es en el aquél en el cual hay ambigüedad en un texto (lenguaje escrito) con palabras aisladas.  Coincido con vos en el caso bastante cómico de leer un texto como el que puso un forero aquí "la perdida/pérdida de mi mujer" >> típico gag del grupo "Les Luthiers" (argentino).  
Pero insisto si en idiomas tales como el inglés se pueden despejar las dudas sin usar tildes, creo que se puede también en español.  
Obviamente este es _mi_ punto de vista.

PS:  No está bien el título que puse - debería haber puesto "tildes"


----------



## sergio11

Mita said:
			
		

> Algo bueno sería lo que dijo Antartic (aunque parece que lo dijo medio en broma  ): tildar TODAS la palabras.


No sé si lo dijo en broma. Hay idiomas en los que todas las palabras tienen tilde, y a veces dos o tres clases diferentes de tilde en cada palabra. Tengo entendido que en griego todas las palabras tienen por lo menos un tilde (lo he oído; yo no sé griego).



			
				Mita said:
			
		

> Y bueno, tal vez en inglés resulte bien esto de no tener acentos gráficos, pero nosotros estamos con el español, y éste es un idioma bastante complejo, que trata de despejar ambigüedades; por eso me gusta.


En inglés hay palabras que tienen hasta nueve o diez significados distintos, todos ellos escritos exactamente igual y pronunciados exactamente igual. En realidad, en español también las hay, como se puede comprobar hojeando las páginas de un diccionario, aunque quizá no tantas como en inglés. Todos recordarán que a veces nos referimos al "significado número 12 en el DRAE" o el "significado número 15 en el DRAE", etc.


----------



## Mita

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Originalmente publicado por *Mita*
> _...ya sé que con el contexto se puede determinar..._
> 
> 
> 
> _ Esto se podría llamar "el mito de Mita", aunque sé que no lo inventaste tú, sino que estás repitiendo algo que se dice generalmente en estos casos. Pero no es cierto. Eso es un mito, Mita, ya que en problemas de traducción te encuentras con miles de ejemplos en los que el contexto no ayuda en absoluto y a menos que sepas qué quiso decir el autor, no hay forma de darse cuenta; y en realidad, no sólo en traducciones, sino también para darte cuenta de lo que se dice en tu propio idioma a veces es difícil, a menos que sepas qué quisieron decir (ahora no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo, pero me he encontrado con muchos casos). El mágico "contexto" en el que se apoyan muchos, no es tan firme como se cree como base semántica. Ayuda, pero no siempre. Es muy defraudador. Hay demasiadas ambigüedades en todos los idiomas. * *Si uno quiere decir algo de manera que no deje dudas, no suena elegante, y si lo dice de una manera que no deje dudas, suena redundante y cacofónico.* Es decir, si lo haces de una manera está mal, y si lo haces de otra manera también está mal. No hay forma de hacerlo bien, a menos que des una explicación larga y rebuscada de lo que estás diciendo. Y el que lo va a traducir se encuentra con el mismo dilema._
> 
> El que cree que el contexto resuelve todos los problemas es alguien que no tuvo muchos textos para traducir, o si los tuvo, no los analizó minuciosamente. El contexto ayuda *a veces, *pero *no siempre*.
Click to expand...

El mito de Mita...  Suena bonito, pero no quise decir que *siempre* ayudara, sólo que _puede_ ayudar, y lo dije como adelantándome a lo que me podían decir:
Mita dice: "Aquí surge el problema de las palabras que se escriben igual pero significan varias cosas, y en aquellos casos las tildes son útiles."
X dice: "¡Pero con el contexto se sabe a qué se refiere!"
Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que has dicho, y cabe aclarar que a mí me gusta mucho esto de las tildes. 

* Supongo que quisiste decir: "Si uno quiere decir algo de manera que no  deje dudas, no suena elegante, y si lo dice de una manera que no deje dudas, suena redundante y cacofónico."



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Obviamente este es _mi_ punto de vista.


Exacto.  Lo mismo digo en mi caso, y obviamente ninguno "tiene la razón"; cada uno tiene sus argumentos. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ana Raquel

Hola Valmar,



			
				Valmar said:
			
		

> La pérdida de mi mujer
> La perdida de mi mujer
> 
> Un ejemplo de la importancia de las tildes, ¿no?


No  
Te falta el contexto.


----------



## cuchuflete

Desde la perspectiva de un forastero, sí son importantes las tildes para diferenciar entre significados múltiples, igual que para indicar la pronunciación de las palabras.

Un ejemplo chocante:

¿Cuántos anos tienes?   La pérdida de la tilde resulta interesante.  ¿Cuántos años tienes?


----------



## Ana Raquel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ¿Cuántos anos tienes? La pérdida de la tilde resulta interesante. ¿Cuántos años tienes?




Sí claro....como es tan frecuente que la gente te pregunte por escrito que cuántos anos tienes....


----------



## Outsider

sergio11 said:
			
		

> No sé si lo dijo en broma. Hay idiomas en los que todas las palabras tienen tilde, y a veces dos o tres clases diferentes de tilde en cada palabra. Tengo entendido que en griego todas las palabras tienen por lo menos un tilde (lo he oído; yo no sé griego).


En griego modierno, todas las palabras tienen tilde excepto los monosílabos. La acentuación es muy parecida con la del español: el diacrítico (´) indica el acento de intensidad. La diferencia es que, mientras en español hay tipos de palabras en los cuales se dispensa la tilde, en griego modierno la tilde es siempre obligatoria en los polisílabos.

El caso del griego antiguo también es interesante: hoy, un texto en griego clásico tiene muchas tildes, de tres tipos principales (´, `, ^) pero, cuando el griego clásico era una lengua viva, no se usaban tildes ningunos. Fueran creadas por los intelectuales alejandrinos del período helenístico cuando el griego clásico empezaba a ser olvidado, para que las personas supieran cómo pronunciar las obras de la literatura clásica.


----------



## Antartic

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> Hola Valmar,
> 
> No
> Te falta el contexto.


Interesante ejemplo, que incluso al tener contexto puede sonar ambiguo:

La perdida de mi mujer me dejó en bancarrota.
Le pérdida de mi mujer me dejó en bancarrota.


----------



## Artrella

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Desde la perspectiva de un forastero, sí son importantes las tildes para diferenciar entre significados múltiples, igual que para indicar la pronunciación de las palabras.
> 
> Un ejemplo chocante:
> 
> ¿Cuántos anos tienes?   La pérdida de la tilde resulta interesante.  ¿Cuántos años tienes?




Pero .... esto es considerado tilde?  No creo... lo mismo que la diéresis...se consideran tildes?
Pregunto porque realmente no lo sé.  Alguno me lo podría aclarar?


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> Originalmente publicado por *cuchuflete*
> _Desde la perspectiva de un forastero, sí son importantes las tildes para diferenciar entre significados múltiples, igual que para indicar la pronunciación de las palabras._
> 
> _Un ejemplo chocante:_
> 
> _¿Cuántos anos tienes? La pérdida de la tilde resulta interesante. ¿Cuántos años tienes?_
> 
> 
> 
> Pero .... esto es considerado tilde? No creo... lo mismo que la diéresis...se consideran tildes?
> Pregunto porque realmente no lo sé. Alguno me lo podría aclarar?
Click to expand...

Hola Artrella,

Sí es tilde:


> *tilde**.*(De _tildar_).*1.* amb. Virgulilla o rasgo que se pone sobre algunas abreviaturas, *el que lleva la *_*ñ*,_ y cualquier otro signo que sirva para distinguir una letra de otra o denotar su acentuación. U. m. en f.*2.* amb. p. us. Tacha, nota denigrativa.*3.* f. Cosa mínima.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Saludos,


----------

